# In excel Datei schreiben



## Sebi84 (19. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine Excel-Datei öffnen und in die erste freie Zelle der ersten Spalte einen kurzen text einfügen.  Die Datei ist bereits vorhanden. Dafür habe ich mir die JexcelAPI rausgesucht. Leider bekomme ich es damit nicht so recht hin.
Ich kann einfach kein WritableWorkbook direkt aus einer Datei erzeugen die ich öffnen möchte. Ich muss leider immer eine neue Datei erzeugen und das möchte ich nicht.

Hier meine Versuche:

```
public static void excel_Ausgabe(String Nummernschildtext){
        IJ.write("Ausgabe");
        String Ausgabe_Pfad = "C:/Ergebnis.xls";
        int anzahl_zeilen =0;
        int anzahl_spalten =0;
        int aktuelle_zeile =0;
        int aktuelle_spalte =0;
        
        try{
            
            Workbook workbook = Workbook.getWorkbook(new File(Ausgabe_Pfad));
            WritableWorkbook copy = Workbook.createWorkbook(new File("output.xls"),workbook);
            
            WritableSheet sheet = copy.getSheet(0);
            anzahl_zeilen = sheet.getRows();
            
            sheet.addCell(new Label(anzahl_zeilen+1, 1 ,Nummernschildtext));
            copy.write();
            copy.close();
            
            
        }catch(Exception e){
            IJ.write(e.toString());
        }
        
     }
```


----------



## Sebi84 (19. Feb 2008)

Habs hinbekommen. Man muss eine Kopie erzeugen, in diese seine neuen Daten einfügen und abspeichern. Dann muss man die Dateien nurnoch umbenennen.


----------

